# What's wrong with my peach tree?



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had two peach trees since 2008. A red globe and a sentinel. Last couple of days one of the trees has been showing signs that it may be dying. Not sure what the problem could be. Take a look at these pictures and tell me what you think. Its also got sap coming out of the branches at the spots it was pruned in late winter.

The good one 








The dying one















-Nick


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not a tree expert but i would replace the sick one. Not worth messing with unless it has some special sentimental value.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you use weed and feed?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Tate said:


> Do you use weed and feed?


no


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

What is that ring of black substance in the soil around the base of that tree? The good tree only has one small spot of the stuff but the sick tree is surrounded by it..


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

That's one of those black rubber mulch pads. They both have em, just starting to get covered up.


-Nick


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I noticed the grass was dead around the tree as well, too much fertilizer perhaps?


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

That sap is a sign of stress. I have it on a couple of my trees. I would keep a close eye on your soil moisture, look closely for insects and would not fertilize. Have you used any Round-up anywhere in the yard? (Don't ask me how I know this...) I wiped a couple of my trees out with round-up used within 15 feet of the tree. The county MG said they've found that it can "flash-off" and kill a tree a ways off... no more RU in my orchard...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

JimG said:


> That sap is a sign of stress. I have it on a couple of my trees. I would keep a close eye on your soil moisture, look closely for insects and would not fertilize. Have you used any Round-up anywhere in the yard? (Don't ask me how I know this...) I wiped a couple of my trees out with round-up used within 15 feet of the tree. The county MG said they've found that it can "flash-off" and kill a tree a ways off... no more RU in my orchard...


I did use some roundup on the other side of the garden, about 50 or so feet away a day or 2 before this started happening. But I always make sure to use it during calm wind. Hmm.. could be it

-Nick


----------

